# My New Setup.



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

TyFlo said:


> Ive got the new 09 burton fix, badass if you ask me, with some cartel est bindings and Triple Nickel boots ( most comfortable ones ive ever had). what do you think of this setup?


im not much in favor of the est but if you have that much money to spend thats cool setup i guess. 


When did this become a self confidnce thread? 

check my setup?? what about that??? 


POW!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> im not much in favor of the est but if you have that much money to spend thats cool setup i guess.
> 
> 
> When did this become a self confidnce thread?
> ...


The epeen has no bounds..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Enjoy the crappy board?


----------

